# My Story



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's my story.......

http://health.msn.com/centers/cancer/cance...entid=100157957

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you Mark for sharing the struggles in your journey. You are truly not only a survivor but a hero. Your message is clear and indeed needs to be heard. We only get one shot at this life and we should make it the best we can and never take anything/anyone for granted. Life is so precious, Treasure and Cherish yourself and loved ones, and make many many wonderful Memories.
















Tami 
XOXO


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thank you for sharing your story. I am sure that most of have spent time thinking about cancer and "what if", it's reassuring to read about success stories. 
My nieghbor, age 59 had cancerous brain tumor removed a few months ago, it appears they got it but too early to tell. Another aquaintence, age 29, isn't so lucky. Her brain tumor was deeply imbedded and they couldn't get it all. She has been told it will come back in 2-3 years and they can't go in again. Her sentence is 2-3 years and she has a 3 yr old son.
It's a reminder to cherish what we have, live each day to fullest and of course, go Outbackin....Dr's orders.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

god bless you mark.
thanks for telling us your story.
life can kick you in the butt sometimes.
i think you were put through this so you could save someones life.
your words will reach so many people.
thanks mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Mark for sharing your story. I'm so glad everything has turned out well for you.
Also thanks for reminding us how we need to be more aware of our "pains". Someone just recently reminded me if we don't want to go to the doctor for ourselves, then go for your family. It really hit home with me as I myself have been putting off going thinking I don't have time. I think her story as well as yours is a good message for us all.

Beth


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

From 1st hand experience, I can affirm for you all that Mark lives the positive words of encouragement spoken in the article. I heard from him at least 1x per day, sometimes more, last year when Kathy's test results were so very long overdue. Everyone's support and encouragement was critical at that time - but having lived through it all several times, Mark even finished my thoughts for me a couple times when I wasn't so sure I could even THINK the thoughts...let alone speak them. Everyone was right - we had nothing to fear. But had the results been different, I knew then (and I still know) that Mark would have been there to hold us up!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome Mark. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Mark,
Way to go!! After 2 radical's and 35 radiation treatments I have been cancer free for over two years now. I also have started seeing the grandkids more, camping more and working less 'cause I don't know what the future may bring.
Bob


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, that kind of keeps things in perspective. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Mark,

Thank you for sharing your story with us. You have come through the fire, and come out a winner.

These bodies of ours are incredible with so many functions all happening at the same time to deep us alive and well. If we dwelt on what could go wrong, we'd all be basket cases.

Thank you for reminding us to not take our health or family for granted.

Rita


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Mark-
A great story and your journey was difficult to say the least. Glad to see you share the journey and grow from it! These events in our lives define who we are ..... Define what is important .... and what is just white noise.....

Personally, have experienced the "forced" evaluation of these factors due to health issues too and it is not an easy mental task!

Live life hard but not foolishly based on what is important to you and your family.

You are a survivor -enjoy the future.

Map Guy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Mark for sharing your story
And very glad to hear you are doing cancer free now
I do understand your story
My mom has a tumor inside her heart on the right side that we are dealing with
And my older sister had surgery a week ago for cancer on her neck they removed Lymphnodes and is waiting to hear the result from the testing to see if she has to have Radition or Kemo

Thaks Again for sharing

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

It's not often I am left speechless, but this is one of those times. I salute you for your courage and positive outlook. This story should be an inspiration to us all, I know it is to me!

Wow! Thank you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Mark for sharing your battle with cancer with us.

I know many people in similar circumstances will take encouragement from your experience.

Now...get out there and camp!









Dan


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Mark that is great. I am sure your story will help a lot of people. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Mark,

Thank you for sharing your story and your encouragement to keep things in perspective and live life fully! I hope we all keep these thoughts in mind each day, even when life gets crazy!

Enjoy your grandchildren, and of course, your OB!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. 
I am so happy to hear that you are cancer free now and I'm proud of you for never giving up!

I lost my mom to colon cancer almost 3 years ago. While she away on vacation in Tahiti in 1999, she began having symptoms of what she thought was food poisoning and couldn't stop throwing up. When she came home and went to the doctor, she was admitted into the hospital for tests. She had a blockage due to a large tumor and had to have a length of her colon removed. At first they thought they got everything and she went through treatments for awhile. Just when we thought she was in the clear, it was back and in her lymph nodes this time. She bravely battled her cancer for 5 years. The sad part was that she was never screened and we were told that the original tumor had started growing at least 7 years before she was first diagnosed. She passed away at 67









Please everyone, make sure that you are getting the proper screening tests done as soon as you can. I know that alot of tests aren't really recommended by your doctor until a certain age, but you just never know.

I now participate every year in American Cancer Society's Relay for Life, a 24 hour relay. For those of you who have been affected by cancer in one way or another, it is a great way to get involved and help raise money for cancer research as well as support for patients and survivors.

This year, I will be parking our Outback at the relay location and camping out for the entire weekend event.

Here is a link if you would like to be able to participate in a Relay for Life in your area: ACS Relay Information
If anyone would like to make a donation on my ACS website, or would like more information about the Relay, please send me a PM.

Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks one and all for your kind words. You guys, too, are an encouragement to me and my family for y'all have gone through more terrible things than I.

I took that opportunity to write the article kind of on a whim but meant every word of encouragement I wrote to have yourselves checked out early and often!

I wouldn't be here if I had not.

Thanks for letting me indulge.

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Mark, Finally read your story and sent it on to a friend whos mother is going through cancer treatment right now. For all of you who have not met Mark in person just being around him is uplifting. He really does make the most out of the moment and is a joy to be around.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

brainsk11 is so right.

Everyone gravitates to Mark. Our kids talked for weeks anticipating thier visit with Mark and Tish. Mark has been very helpful by sharing his story to others that have struggled with Cancer scares and treatments. It is great to see this on the site and will no doubt give others to strength to conquer the cancer within.

Thanks mswalt or is it Mrs. Walt? My daughter was confused







about that this past weekend.

KB


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark,
Thanks for your story.....it is truly touching, and you're a very brave man!! Cancer is a terrible thing and takes many lives......I know.....I lost my dad and two of his sisters (my aunts) to it, as well as my maternal grandmother. 
Hooray for a survivor!!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for sharing! It is only when people tell their story that
others can learn from it. Maybe somone will read yours and realize they
need to go to the doctor.

MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, you're a lot better looking than I thought.







Congratulations Mark I'm happy that you've been doing so well. Keep camping and keep up a positive attitude.

Scott


----------

